# Any GSD rescue in Wester NY



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

To anyone affiliated with Brightstar or any GSD rescue in the Buffalo or Rochester area. The Batavia Petco is organizing a German Shepherd day at the end or April possibly the 24th. I am looking for a rescue or two to come with one or two volunteers and one or two dogs each ( we have to be very strict with how many vounteers/dogs because we have had problems in the past with other organizations.) Anyone who is interested can contact me and I will give you my information as I am the one organizing it for the store. I would also like to say we have other groups come in on a regular basis and this would be something we could set up for the future.


----------

